# Spayed Dog with Swollen Vulva



## Cabs (May 7, 2011)

Hello y'all,

My 11 month old female mix breed pup was spayed 5 months ago. A little over 30 hours ago, I noticed her vulva was slightly swollen and reddish. I have watched her very carefully since and she doesn't seem to be showing any signs of having a UTI (besides the swelling). 

A few hours prior to noticing the swelling, she was playing with males (neither are neutered quite yet but they have the appointment next week) who kept smelling her backside. There was another spayed female present but they didn't smell her backside after the initial "greeting" (this was the first time these dogs were playing together so we were watching them very closely). 

I am not sure if this is something I should wait and see if it goes away on it's own, if i need to do anything to help or if she needs to visit the vet right away. She is not licking the area any more than usual and her behavior is completely normal. Normally I would take her to the vet right away but we are currently visiting friends and a few hours away from her vet. But of course, if she needs to go she will definitely go. Thank you ahead of time for any input.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe she just sat on something irritating or got a bug bite in a delicate area. I would give it a day or so to start looking better. If I didn't see any improvement after that, I'd take her to the vet. If it starts looking worse, or she seems to feel ill at any point, I'd take her to the vet right away.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

This may seem like a weird question but do you use hormone cream and apply it to your arms or anywhere else it would come into frequent contact with your dog? Swollen vulva is one symptoms of excess hormones and it is known that dogs can absorb human hormone creams. Other symptoms are those associated with cushing's disease, such as increased appetite, excessive drinking and peeing, skin issues and bloodwork abnormalities.


----------

